# Eclipse RCP MVC



## Gast2 (22. Jan 2010)

Hallo,

Ich versuche grad den MVC Ansatz im eclipse RCP nachzuvollziehen.
und habe mir das Beispiel angeschaut:
rich client 2.0  Using the MVC Pattern in Eclipse Applications
Er hält die Model im Activator, ist das korrekt und über Actions manipuliert er die Actions...
Wenn einer ein kleines Beispiel hätte wie er es macht wäre ich sehr dankbar =)...
Es werden die View uns Editoren auch überden Activator an das Model registriert...

Ich frage mich das alles, weil gerade versuche Spring DM einzubauen und nicht genau weiß wo ich den Service reinpack ind die Action(Controller) oder in den Activator... 

Danke und ein schönes WE allen


----------



## Sonecc (22. Jan 2010)

Vielleicht hilft auch das hier:
Implement MVC in custom SWT components


----------

